# Fridge sends spam emails as attack hits smart gadgets



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A fridge has been discovered sending out spam after a web attack managed to compromise smart gadgets.
> 
> The fridge was one of more than 100,000 devices used to take part in the spam campaign.
> 
> Uncovered by security firm Proofpoint the attack compromised computers, home routers, media PCs and smart TV sets.


More


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Fridge sends spam...and for the first time you actually have to think about what kind of spam is being referred to.


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

My toaster has been sending obscene emails to the blender...I wonder if it's related to this.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Soon they will take over your smart gadgets and ask for money or your get no ice from the ice maker or the light will never go out on the fridge or they keep changing the temps so all food goes bad.


----------

